# what is P/F/P and do i need to apply for my situation



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Hello I have been researching white ink plastisol for dark colors and have seen P/F/P mentioned on some threads but can't seem to figure out what it is. I am going to order white (single color) that will be used on black and also red shirts (for now) What is P/F/P? Do I need to do it for white ink on dark colors? Also I am using combed ring spun 100% cotton


----------



## ryncsd (May 6, 2015)

print, flash, print


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

ryncsd said:


> print, flash, print


Thank you ok sounds like this is for DTG correct.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Itsallaboutp said:


> Thank you ok sounds like this is for DTG correct.


 
No, it's screen printing but if you are ordering transfers not something you need concern yourself about.


----------

